# Leaving the harness on or taking it off?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

For those that put a harness on their puppy, do you leave the harness on 24/7 or take it off at times? 

I have her leashed to me at all times when she is out of the crate, so the harness has turned out to be a godsend, she no longer really chews on her leash and i don't have to worry about her pulling on her neck. 

But, when she is in the crate for her night sleep, i am wondering if i should take it off? i don't want it irritating her skin/fur too much (and will leaving it on during the day while she is out all the time be bad?)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would take it off at night.


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

If you have a wire instead of plastic crate i would remove any harness or collar that can get caught on the crate and cause possible damage to the pup.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

OFF, OFF, OFF. I only leave a harness on them when there is a leash attached.(Mine only use them when they are baby puppies (like yours) for going for a walk.) But harnesses are VERY dangerous as it is too easy for them to get their jaw caught on it if they should ever decide to chew on it.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

off


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks all, great points!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would never put her in her crate with the harness on. how old is your puppy? how's the crate training going?


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadi would never put her in her crate with the harness on. how old is your puppy? how's the crate training going?


She is 8 weeks old now. Crate training has been going great so far. This is the first week of us "leaving her in at work" - but the g/f comes home during lunch and lets her out. So we are seeing how well she does holding it in during that time. No accidents at night at all in her crate, put her in at 1030, let her out at 300 and 700 and she is doing great. 

she has been a dream so far! only 2 house accidents the first two days and they were absolutely our fault, since then good.

crate training is the way to go! although she does whine a bit when first in, but it is getting better with time.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I take mine off, unless we're going to the pet store than I put it on at home and have him wear it in the car (crated). Now I've switched to a little Easy Walk harness for walking and use the regular harness for Schutzhund and I definitely don't ever leave the Easy Walk on unless we are actually walking.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

lol spoke to soon, someone peed in her crate today while we were at work

too much water in the AM!


----------

